# My new feeder bin guy is the sweetest rat ever!



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

So if anyone was following my thread in the general section, I found a little dumbo rat outside. I've been trying to find him a home, since I'm a college student with two dogs, a parrot, and a job. But I got too many sketchy responses on craigslist and the rescue said they currently don't have any foster homes available. Well yesterday the boyfriend said it was ok if I kept "Mr.Mouse" (what they bf has been calling him so it kinda stuck). 

I went to the store to pick him out a buddy. I spent an hour playing with all of the different rats, and all of the ones with the sweetest personalities were girls, just my luck! So the employee said she might have some more boys from the feeder bins I could look at. She brought some down and this little cutie snuggled right up in my arms. Straight from the get go he prefers to be snuggled up in my hair or pocket instead of in his cage. I have never seen a new rat be so affectionate right off the bat, and I can't believe this little cutie was bound to be snake food!

Has anyone else had experience with a baby being a snuggle butt so soon? I am just so amazed at how friendly and affectionate he is already. I was wondering if someone might be able to help me guess his age, and tell me what his 'color' is? He's so sweet and soft I just love him, and can't wait to introduce him!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Sure, I've had rats from feeder bins and from breeders who immediately curled up with me and gave me kisses. Some of my nicest have been from feeder bins, even. It's so great when they are born sweethearts.  Since the lighting is different in the two pictures, the top looks like a beige and the bottom looks like blue, and I'm not sure on the markings but it could be a variegated berkshire? 

Here's the rat fancy webpage on colors and markings- http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

I'm glad you get to have the joy of owning rats!


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

He's not beige, I would say blue sounds right, but it is a very very light blue. He's so soft! Here is a pic that accurately depicts his color.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

He's very cute.If you are in the U.S.A,I doubt that he was tested for the Seoul virus.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh ya he definitely doesn't look beige there. I was thinking platinum, powder blue or russian dove from these pics? http://www.afrma.org/ratselfs.htm 

Have you thought up a name for him yet? He's super pretty.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

He is absolutely gorgeous. Good luck


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Glad you're doing the right thing and getting him a buddy, rats are extremely intelligent and social. Really, they are nothing like mice/hamsters/gerbils. Getting rats was one of the best things I have done, they are just the perfect pet. He looks around 5 weeks old, normally they are already weaned by this age.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Sometimes those feeder bin babies steal your heart and never let go.


----------



## frugalmommaof2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omg!!!! He's a-freaken-dorabl!!!! He's so tiny!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RattyMomma1 (Apr 13, 2017)

AkCrimson said:


> So if anyone was following my thread in the general section, I found a little dumbo rat outside. I've been trying to find him a home, since I'm a college student with two dogs, a parrot, and a job. But I got too many sketchy responses on craigslist and the rescue said they currently don't have any foster homes available. Well yesterday the boyfriend said it was ok if I kept "Mr.Mouse" (what they bf has been calling him so it kinda stuck).
> 
> I went to the store to pick him out a buddy. I spent an hour playing with all of the different rats, and all of the ones with the sweetest personalities were girls, just my luck! So the employee said she might have some more boys from the feeder bins I could look at. She brought some down and this little cutie snuggled right up in my arms. Straight from the get go he prefers to be snuggled up in my hair or pocket instead of in his cage. I have never seen a new rat be so affectionate right off the bat, and I can't believe this little cutie was bound to be snake food!
> 
> ...


Ok. I want him. Lolol! So adorable! He looks so fluffy ... And he loves cuddles. The perfect man! Lol! Good luck with him and it's so great that you've rescued two ratties!!


----------

